# The knitting yarn I would never buy again



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Some time ago Ive knitted one of my custom orders for Cricket Sweater with Rowan Original Denim cotton yarn. I was so frustrated with the yarn so I didnt take a picture of the finished garment. But I have a picture of my swatch and my dyed hands which Id like to share with you. My customer is very happy with his new sweater and I like the result too. This yarn looks really beautiful with cable patterns and feels so soft and comfy after washing. It fades and ages with washing and wearing. It has a lot of fans because of its unique denim look. But I would never buy it again because it is a real nightmare to knit with it.

The yarn has nasty smell of colorant, dyes hands, clothes and bamboo needles. The yarn also shrinks a lot after first washing so it is really hard to calculate the right gauge even with the proper swatch. 

The manufacturer says that during the knitting the color will come off onto your hands but will wash very easily. It is not true. So you have to be prepared to stay with blue hands until you finish your garment.

What is your worst experience with a yarn or knitting tools?


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh! That really a mess! I'm knitting a hooded scarf & is a pretty bluish green & my hands are dyed while doing it (not as bad as yours). First time that has happened to me. Can washing stop it?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of this lately......why? are yarn makers resorting to cheaper sources?


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

That is atrocious from a supposedly reputable company. I hope you are making them aware of this. I think that is the worst I have seen. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (These are for them).


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wonder if soaking in vinegar would help set the dye.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Anything on your skin is absorbed into your body. I don't want those chemicals in mine.


----------



## annie817 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, the yarn makers are making them cheaper-like everything else, it's being done in China and other foreign countries. I do like Ice yarns, made in Turkey, though-very easy to work with.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I made 12 scarves with the same yarn. 11 were fine and one stained my hands. After soaking it in salt water and vinegar solutions for two days, the water was "mostly" clear and it appeared to have stopped bleeding. However, I won't give it to anyone and am very careful what I wear it with. Good luck


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my! I wouldn't like to have all this dye all over me as I knitted. It could get on your clothes too.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

minniemo said:


> That is atrocious from a supposedly reputable company. I hope you are making them aware of this. I think that is the worst I have seen. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (These are for them).


ditto :?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow I would contact the customer service direct! That should not happen. I wonder if the denim colour came of your customers clothes! I'd imagine it would...definitely contact the company. Good luck let us know how you go..Barbara


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've often heard about the same experience with this yarn. The end results are great, but the process of knitting is not. Shame, because Rowan yarn is generally very good indeed.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a pity because I really like the look of your swatch and I like the idea of the denim look.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

CaroleD53 said:


> Oh my! I wouldn't like to have all this dye all over me as I knitted. It could get on your clothes too.


Yes, my clothes were dirty too during the knitting so I used an apron to protect it.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

barbarafletcher said:


> Wow I would contact the customer service direct! That should not happen. I wonder if the denim colour came of your customers clothes! I'd imagine it would...definitely contact the company. Good luck let us know how you go..Barbara


l didn't contact the company becouse they aware of this. The yarn shop has provided me with the leaflet about the fading and srinkage of this yarn. They recommends to wash the finished garment in the washing mashing at a temperature 60-70 degrees. But it doesn't really help.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Yikes that's scary... I would be afraid that the dye could get into my pores or a cut I may have


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yuck! I have had black yarn do that, but not that bad. Thanks for the info.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I too have had dye come off on my hands while knitting with hand dyed yarn. Soaking in vinegar and water did stop the bleeding of color. The "shrinkage" you describe would present a big problem for me. Thanks for sharing your experience, it's always helpful to get this info beforehand!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> It's a pity because I really like the look of your swatch and I like the idea of the denim look.


Thinking the same thing. Beautiful swatch but totally unacceptable yarn dying.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yikes! I would not like using that yarn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a shame that your effort and beautiful work has to be complicated by this product flaw.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't have a nightmare to share, but appreciate your letting us know about this yarn, as I have been thinking about buying it to make a men's Rowan jacket pattern.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the colour and look of this yarn but what a shame that this happens.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love the colour and look of this yarn but what a shame that this happens.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry that you have never worked with denim before.

For those thinking it is something new, the makers poor dying process, the cotton fiber and for the low quality standards of countries, may I give you all a bit of wisdom about indigo.

Indigo has never nor ever will be stable as a dye and is why it is used in situations where it is supposed to transfer, bleed, croak and fade. It is the beauty of the beast and why blue jeans get so expensive.

The give away first and foremost on the label---Denim. In southern France where it was developed centuries ago all civilizations then loved not only its color but its side affects. Just like leather dyers the indigo dyers have tattooed like forearms from dipping them into the dye vats or handling the fabric clear up past their elbows.

When in the fashion industry one of my first commercial positions was with Britannia Jeans and everyone there was running around with transferred stained hands--just part of the job. It does come off easily but not with soap or detergent but scrubbing compounds like Lava, Soft Scrub etc. like auto mechanics use a lot---GOOP.

It will transfer to anything that will accept its chemical nature and unlike cobalt blue it is not a least bit toxic--it is all organic.

Then put it in cotton yarn and you have doubled what you consider a problem where the rest of us value it highly as the indigos will blend easily with the ones in denim. That is why jeans should be washed inside out to keep the indigo inside as much as possible if you don't want quick fading. Denim itself (the fabric) is used inside out as the non-public side of the elevated weft (what makes the smooth fine napped surface) and then made up with the wrong side out. The right side of denim is the white threaded warp in a twill weave on the reverse when used.

I will not be tossing any logs into your bon fire as you did not do your homework prior. Just don't use it again but don't expect others not to as it is made by more then Rowan so will be a "problem" no matter the maker. If you do not get the transferring etc. like the label tells you it would THEN you have poorly made and faulty indigo dye and probably is not indigo dyed at all but some "look-alike" cheap blue dye they are charging indigo prices for.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> l didn't contact the company becouse they aware of this. The yarn shop has provided me with the leaflet about the fading and srinkage of this yarn. They recommends to wash the finished garment in the washing mashing at a temperature 60-70 degrees. But it doesn't really help.


So Rowan are aware of the problem and are not doing anything about, just charging a high price for the yarn and expecting the customer to rectify their shortcomings. Discracefull.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

No, Rowan won't do anything about it, because it is to be expected. Like disgo said, it's the nature of indigo and this yarn looks certainly indigo dyed. That's also why it's expensive. Real indigo doesn't come cheap.
The good thing is that indigo is not toxic. But like jeans you'll have to wash it only with dark clothes and shouldn't wear it touching something lightly coloured as the indigo can rub off on it.
I wouldn't want my yarn to behave like jeans, but others do. And if I wanted something knit to look like jeans I might really use that yarn (wearing surgeons gloves probably :mrgreen: ).


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG.thanks for the information.....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I made a pair of little boys jeans and at the time I had tried in vain to get this yarn but it was always unavailable so I got another similar yarn that worked out fine. I'm glad I didn't get that yarn after looking at your pictures. Though a beautiful color it wouldn't be worth it as the color would come off on everything...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is unacceptable. Guess I have been pretty lucky over the years that that has never happened to me. Thanks for the heads up. (and the pictures)


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful swatch. The wearer should be grateful to you for your patience and skill. I would not attempt it.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I did some searching and found out what this lady does...
http://moiraravenscroft.blogspot.ca/2013/08/pre-washing-yarns.html


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

CaroleD53 said:


> Oh my! I wouldn't like to have all this dye all over me as I knitted. It could get on your clothes too.


Or on upholstered furniture. That should make your friends happy!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My question is: If you sold it to someone, how are they going to handle the dye issue? Did you inform them of this problem?


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

edgemanak said:


> Thinking the same thing. Beautiful swatch but totally unacceptable yarn dying.


They used to make this in a light denim colour, now discontinued ( I think it was called Tennessee?) Anyway, I made a gorgeous denim jacket (don't know what you call it, the type you wear with jeans, with metal buttons) using a Rowan denim pattern called Core...absolutely beautiful, I love it and wear it all the time and get loads of compliments as its so unusual. I loved the way it faded and shrunk -which is why you should only use their patterns-when I washed it, as it gave a fabric a texture that was almost like denim but stretchy too. I recently bought more more Rowan denim to make another jacket, this time in a much darker colour- and now I've read about the problems I'm thinking that I'll need to knit with gloves on this time. 
On the subject of yarns I won't buy again, can I suggest King Cole Opium. It's tedious to pull all those little lumps and bumps through, and Ive found it tangles too easily. I bought a load of it and it's very irritating, never again!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That would not make me a happy camper!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

disgo said:


> Sorry that you have never worked with denim before.
> 
> For those thinking it is something new, the makers poor dying process, the cotton fiber and for the low quality standards of countries, may I give you all a bit of wisdom about indigo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanations and sharing of your experience.

Yes, you are right I've never worked with Denim before and I wasnt prepared for all this mess in my house.

I don't mind some fade, transfer and bleed but not as much as this yarn does. This yarn is covered with colorant so it is not really easy and pleasant to knit with it. I paid a big money for this yarn so I do prefer comfortable knitting rather than spending my time for looking for a special detergent to wash my hands and clothes. Denim effect doesnt worth of all my time and efforts. Ive never seen a pair of blue jeans that feel sticky to touch, have a nasty smell and stain my clothes or body. I cant see the reason why Rowan cant wash this yarn at least once so everybody could enjoy knitting with it. Washing is a part of a normal technological process. Why the knitters have to finish it up at home?

And yes, I wouldnt buy it again even I really like the finished garment. I will live it for those who are ready to pay with their comfort and time for the unique effect of denim look.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems that would wear "blue" on the skin when worn.

I'm very leary of yarn made in Turkey, just used some and half of one skein "shred" like it was disintegrating right before my eyes! Fortunately I had plenty yarn to finish the project.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I've had to wash a skein of yarn before using it. I placed it in a laundry bag for washing. They have some kind of bleed guard you can add to your load too (friend told me about but I don't know what it's called). Just a suggestion.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Marylou12 said:


> My question is: If you sold it to someone, how are they going to handle the dye issue? Did you inform them of this problem?


It was a customer request to knit the sweater with this yarn. Yes, I informed them of this problem and provided with the Rowan's leaflet. Also I washed the sweater twice to minimize the dye issue.

The customer is my husbands colleague. So I know that he is really happy with his new sweater and wears it often enough.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for the warning. I was thinking about buying some of that very same yarn.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

With today's technology, that shouldn't happen. The only bad experience I had with yarn was knitting with Fuzzy Wuzzy, an angora yarn, when the fluff kept getting up my nose.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Who would purchase an item that smells and the dye fades? Beautiful work, but seems a waste of time and talent.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanksfor the warning. Imagine what it will do to a new bra?


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice to know. Thank you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

disgo said:


> Sorry that you have never worked with denim before.
> 
> For those thinking it is something new, the makers poor dying process, the cotton fiber and for the low quality standards of countries, may I give you all a bit of wisdom about indigo.
> 
> ...


Disco... thank you for this explanation. So interesting and informative. You have such a wealth of knowledge and I so enjoy your posts.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up. Not so sure I'd want to morf into a Snurf either. Bless you for keeping on going to finish the project!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Horrible for a yarn to do this! Yep, forget that yarn again!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The manufacturer has warned that the dye will run, so there is no comeback, but has perhaps overstated the easiness of the clean up. They probably have effective clean up materials for their workers. However, the label "denim" suggests it has the propertises of denim fabric, which fades on washing and we already know we can't wash most blue jeans with anything else until the dye washes out, unless the manufacturer used synthetic indigo. That fading is part of the attractiveness of the fabric, whether woven or knitted. Indigo dyes, which are used in denim manufacture, are processed into different types can be stable or not depending on the process the manufacturer requests. Some of the proceeses included toxins.

Quite a few modern indie dyers use natural substances, which are much more likely to bleed. China and Japan have thousands of years experience of exquisite blue dyeing which was so much sought after that indigo was labelled "blue gold" because it was so valuable. The large manufacturers have mostly stable dyes, depending on the type of yarn and the process. Superwash wool is coated with a polymer for ease of washing and colour stability but one does have to match the dye lot as it is nigh imposible to reproduce colours consistently.


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

I used a lighter shade of denim to make a short sleeve t-shirt. I won't use it again. The yarn unravels and splits. The sweater draped nicely and feels good on but it was a pain to knit with. I added 2 in to the length because of the way it shrinks. Even the owner of the LYS said she'd not order it again because of complaints.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my that wouldn't be for me....


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad you let us know about this yarn. I certainly won't be using it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

minniemo said:


> That is atrocious from a supposedly reputable company. I hope you are making them aware of this. I think that is the worst I have seen. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (These are for them).


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have had this yarn in my drawer for years. The yarn does bleed as is supposed to fade with washing like jeans - and it does list that it has 5% shrinkage also so the vertical measurement should be 5% more. The manufacturer states this as the nature of the yarn. It came in different shades from dark to light blue and also natural white. I have some of each color, but to date haven't knitted with the darkest one.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Yuck! I will not use that yarn.


----------



## birlashashi (Jan 26, 2016)

adding vinegar during wash and rinse worked for me. Haven't tried that with the yarn but it sure worked with the bleeding tops.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a book calles "Indigo Knits" by Jane Gottelier. There's a ton of information on indigo dyed yarn. All the properties you all don't like are apparently always present. But the 'fade' and surface abrasion are highly desirable. These cotton yarns can be discharged with bleach in ancient and interesting patterns (like shibori).

It's also 'rope dyed' instead of 'vat dyed' so the color is on the outside and it's white inside. That gives the wonderful faded look as it's washed and worn. Apparently it was a fisherman's sweater originally.

It does shrink too. But this book gives the finished sizes after washing. The only reason I haven't tried it is the cost. Your friend will eventually have a non-fading and non-shrinking sweater with loads of character. I wish you would get a photo of him in it!

I think the current manufacturers only produce it because of the demand


----------



## birlashashi (Jan 26, 2016)

although I didn't try it on the yarn but adding vinegar during wash and rinse cycles worked for me when I used it on a bleeding tops.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

The worst yarns that I have come across have been from the craft stores.

No, I am not a yarn snob but if I am going to make something it is worth it to me to buy the better yarns especially if I am gifting it.

It is worth it to save up the $$$$ and get the good stuff.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

To get it off your hands, you can try rubbing alcohol. Many times if I can't get markings off my hands, I open an alcohol wipe and that seems to work. I even used it to clean my shoes one time and it worked like a charm, but it really depends on what it is you're trying to wipe off. Worth a try if all else fails.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of blue on your hands! Look like the sweater would be beautiful tho'.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I am shocked. Rowan is usually beautiful but very expensive yarn, think you would have the right to demand your money back especially if it shrinks. Your clothes could be ruined too.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll stick with Red Heart!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Even manufactured fabrics are made with dyes which run when wet. I can remember wearing a new pair of slacks. Got caught in a heavy rain and was soaked clear through. My skin, undies, and everything in my pocket was then the color of the slacks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My real concern here is is your body absorbing the dye into it. I would never use that yarn, not ever because of that concern.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

If the yarn manufacturers made the yarn to have denim's characteristics, then the dye transfer and fading are probably deliberate. 

If you're old enough, you may remember denim pants and overalls being work garb, first of all, made to be rugged, not fashion articles. When they became popular wear for young people, you might have heard stories of buying a new pair of jeans, and what you have to do to them to make them soft and wearable -- multiple washings on the hot cycle, sitting in a hot tub of water to get them to fade, letting them dry while wearing them so they would be form-fitting afterward, I even heard a story about driving over them with the car in the driveway. The acid-washed craze reduced the need for all that. You can now buy your jeans pre-distressed.

Whoever did the family laundry also knew not to put them in a load with any other clothes, because of the dye transfer.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love your sample and the yarn. It is like blue jeans that fade many times. As long as your customer is happy and he is aware of the fading and possible transfer of color that is good. I think I would avoid this yarn too. 

By the way I had an aha moment when I saw your basket in your lap. What a great place to keep your project and tools handy.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

disgo said:


> Sorry that you have never worked with denim before.
> 
> For those thinking it is something new, the makers poor dying process, the cotton fiber and for the low quality standards of countries, may I give you all a bit of wisdom about indigo.
> 
> ...


A great explanation of the nature of the beast. That is exactly what indigo dye should do. Ah, Britannia jeans, I remember them well. My daughter is of that era and those jeans were washed with nothing else that you didn't want blue on or in. Thanks for your knowledgeable answer.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Linuxgirl said:


> No, Rowan won't do anything about it, because it is to be expected. Like disgo said, it's the nature of indigo and this yarn looks certainly indigo dyed. That's also why it's expensive. Real indigo doesn't come cheap.
> The good thing is that indigo is not toxic. But like jeans you'll have to wash it only with dark clothes and shouldn't wear it touching something lightly coloured as the indigo can rub off on it.
> I wouldn't want my yarn to behave like jeans, but others do. And if I wanted something knit to look like jeans I might really use that yarn (wearing surgeons gloves probably :mrgreen: ).


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up and the information you provided...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> It was a customer request to knit the sweater with this yarn. Yes, I informed them of this problem and provided with the Rowan's leaflet. Also I washed the sweater twice to minimize the dye issue.
> 
> The customer is my husbands colleague. So I know that he is really happy with his new sweater and wears it often enough.


That is great that he is happy. That is what counts. I imagine the sweater is gorgeous. Your knitting is certainly beautiful.


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh darn! I just ordered the Auvergne to make myself a sweater!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a shame. It knits up so pretty!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lion Brands yarns are the worst and I have not bought them in over 30 years because of their inferior quality. I designed and knit a turtleneck sweater with cables for my loving husband. The yarn was from France. The sweater was fine until I hand washed it. The3 sweater became a house sweater because ther yarn simply did not stand up to delicate hand washing. Since that experience I have never bought Lion Brand yarns and never will.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

canerday said:


> I have a book calles "Indigo Knits" by Jane Gottelier. There's a ton of information on indigo dyed yarn. All the properties you all don't like are apparently always present. But the 'fade' and surface abrasion are highly desirable. These cotton yarns can be discharged with bleach in ancient and interesting patterns (like shibori).
> 
> It's also 'rope dyed' instead of 'vat dyed' so the color is on the outside and it's white inside. That gives the wonderful faded look as it's washed and worn. Apparently it was a fisherman's sweater originally.
> 
> ...


Wonderful and interesting information. Thank you.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I really love the color and the look, but from your experience I'll pass on using it myself. A lot of trouble for nothing. IMHO


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, I have learned so much in everything shared here. Thanks everyone.
ViTalinaCraft that pattern is exactly what my husband wants in a sweater...would you please tell me where you got the pattern?


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought some denim yarn from Knitpicks several years ago and had no trouble with it. Made a cowl that I wear often. I've been wanting to get more ad do a sweater but am now not so sure. Such a shame that yarn makers are allowing China and other foreign countries to turn out such shoddy works and ruining their reputation. I also look for US made yarn or from Turkey.
bbk


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought some denim yarn from Knitpicks several years ago and had no trouble with it. Made a cowl that I wear often. I've been wanting to get more ad do a sweater but am now not so sure. Such a shame that yarn makers are allowing China and other foreign countries to turn out such shoddy works and ruining their reputation. I also look for US made yarn or from Turkey.
bbk


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh wow thanks for the heads up. I have had dye come off before but not to that degree. The swatch looks wonderful.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I had this happen once with a Kollage yarn. I ended up with blue hands and needles. When I spoke with the owner of Kollage she said that the yarn was deliberately over-saturated with dye to get the intensity of color they were looking for in that line of yarn. That's great except when the garment was washed the color faded once the excess dye was washed out. So my gloves that were expected to be a vivid deep blue turned into an average shade of blue. 
Thanks for the heads up on the Rowan yarn. At least they gave you the information regarding dye bleeding and shrinkage at time of purchase. If I ever use Rowan Denim yarn I will know to prewash before knitting. I probably would have pre-washed anyway as I can't stand to knit with anything with a chemical dye smell and you said it felt sticky. Yuck!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> ditto :?


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Would not want the chemicals on my hands either.. Would think when wearing it color would rub off on clothes & skin.
No thanks to this yarn.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I am sorry about your yarn and also your blue hands. 

I just purchased Noro Taiyo Sock yarn and am going through such frustration knitting my sweater that I feel that sharing this with you all, helps me calm down and never to buy yarn on sale unless I speak to customer service.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> Thank you for the explanations and sharing of your experience.
> 
> Yes, you are right I've never worked with Denim before and I wasnt prepared for all this mess in my house.
> 
> ...


You are always most welcome. As a lesson well learned by you as many now days simply go for color and most importantly for softness not considering the end product they are creating but more concerned about their hands. Keep in mind as some have already said from other makers there are all sorts of denim colored yarns which are different blues and nothing to do with the real indigo as that would make them more expensive and out of that makers price range. That is when you take the actual garment (jeans/jean jacket) with you to the yarn shop and see which blue will come the closest as not all blues are like indigo.

What you now include in your comments is called crocking (my spell check I think made croaking instead) where China is notorious for such practices as the dyes there are super cheap due to their allowing toxic (cobalt blue) chemicals and processes to exist where they are banned in the rest of the world. You would know from the fashion industry that NOTHING is laundered at anytime in the process and needs to be kept in mind when buying a product as you have no idea what the maker used on the fiber.

You notice also its your finger tips that had the most exposure to the yarn and the sides of your palms at the point you ride your pins while knitting. The rest of your palms and forearms are clear of dye. It is the crocked dye that is attracted to the sweat in those areas of your hands. To decrease this issue a lot you need a dark colored towel to wipe them dry frequently. Also Goop is a must for any household using greases etc. a lot as it is all natural and makes removal of dyes a breeze without any need to scrub excessively. If some residual should remain after first washing then apply more Goop until issue is all gone. Make sure not to touch things like lips or eyes that also have the moisture issue as the dye will transfer to them as well.

Wait until you use "pure" white wool or cotton. You have never experienced anything like that since even exposure to air will yellow it almost immediately let alone the dust particles making it dirty. When doing Christening ensembles for clients I would stop frequently and wash my hands a lot like an OCD out of control. No lotion either as it leaves a residue on the skin. Latex and silicone gloves are out due to their sticky surfaces and cotton gloves work only if the tension finger is cut off completely and most use their forefinger so not any more help then just washing your hands. The cotton will heat up your hands causing sweating all over your hands then.

As for wearing with other garments just buy blends which tend not to accept transferred dyes and you are good to go. So many items now sold in retail you have many to choose from. Even if you get transfer there are the washer sheets for that purpose that help a lot. Nothing is ever perfect but you can avoid the worst and lighten the rest as long as it is not excessively transferred to or set with some other process.


----------



## TexasMary (Sep 19, 2015)

One has to wonder why the manufacturer itself doesn't wash the yarn in salt water and vinegar after dying before it puts it on the market !


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Holy Moly! If I had only one nerve left that day and messed with that, it would have gotten on it for sure!!! Yuck, I wash my hands repeatedly when knitting so as not to soil my work, I sure wouldn't wait it soiling my hands. One should not have to don a bio-hazard suit to knit in.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> Some time ago Ive knitted one of my custom orders for Cricket Sweater with Rowan Original Denim cotton yarn. I was so frustrated with the yarn so I didnt take a picture of the finished garment. But I have a picture of my swatch and my dyed hands which Id like to share with you. My customer is very happy with his new sweater and I like the result too. This yarn looks really beautiful with cable patterns and feels so soft and comfy after washing. It fades and ages with washing and wearing. It has a lot of fans because of its unique denim look. But I would never buy it again because it is a real nightmare to knit with it.
> 
> The yarn has nasty smell of colorant, dyes hands, clothes and bamboo needles. The yarn also shrinks a lot after first washing so it is really hard to calculate the right gauge even with the proper swatch.
> 
> ...


My two year old grandson was beside me while I was knitting and he kept asking me something. I called my daughter and said, Katie it sounds like Liam is asking me if I'm "Knitting Crap". She cracks up laughing, she was working on a difficult sweater and had to frog part of the shoulder. She realized she had gone too far and frogged a part of the bind off and said, "Well CRAP!!" Liam said, You knitting crap Mommy? She said, right now I am. Now he looks at anybody knitting and says, "You knitting crap?" He would flip out if he saw that mess!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

AuntieAngel said:


> Wow, I have learned so much in everything shared here. Thanks everyone.
> ViTalinaCraft that pattern is exactly what my husband wants in a sweater...would you please tell me where you got the pattern?


I was given a Cricket sweater in white color and asked to make a similar one, so I just designed my own version of it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

That does look like a nightmare - thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

We shouldn't have to don haz-mat outfits before sitting down to a nice knitting session. Thanks for the heads-up!

Kate


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

(Sorry, double post.)


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> Some time ago Ive knitted one of my custom orders for Cricket Sweater with Rowan Original Denim cotton yarn. I was so frustrated with the yarn so I didnt take a picture of the finished garment. But I have a picture of my swatch and my dyed hands which Id like to share with you. My customer is very happy with his new sweater and I like the result too. This yarn looks really beautiful with cable patterns and feels so soft and comfy after washing. It fades and ages with washing and wearing. It has a lot of fans because of its unique denim look. But I would never buy it again because it is a real nightmare to knit with it.
> 
> The yarn has nasty smell of colorant, dyes hands, clothes and bamboo needles. The yarn also shrinks a lot after first washing so it is really hard to calculate the right gauge even with the proper swatch.
> 
> ...


The yarn is pretty, but the dye shouldn't be staining your hands, looks awful. And on top of that, it looks like a dye pack went off after digging through a bag of money after a bank hold up. Which produces a new sort of yarn when being 'caught' blue handed when it draws the wrong kind of attention from curious onlookers. What a mess.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the post


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, there are 7 pages of replies and I have not read them all, but wouldn't this rub off on anything you sat on, white leather chair, light colored sofa. I would not want to be the person responsible for wearing that and staining someone's furniture. Love the color & swatch.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yikes! The finished swatch does look lovely but it's not worth all the dye shedding.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

The maker is only doing what the public demands. I would not use half the yarns everyone else is using now days due to low twist and lumpy rovings to make the softest yarn for my hands to knit with and the roving for home spun look. But there are way to many that do not consider the fact that this form of process leads to chaffing and piling in things like long dusters and coats which are not made much like in the past.

For the commenter asking about denim/jeans, not all denims are the same as many at affordable prices are blends and do not use indigo for the dying process. They will not fade like the indigo jeans which is what the fans of indigo jeans want to show aging. They just quit washing them at the stage of bleed they like. Now there is yucky for you all to consider. Transferring of the dye will only occur under just the right conditions so there are many dyes used that the maker and dyer could care less about you getting transferring as you refund is just a speck in their massive profits.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That is really nasty.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

And what will happen when the sweater is worn? Will the color continue to rub off on everything?


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

My daughter's first knitting project was done at a class at a fancy-schmancy yarn boutique. I don't remember the brand of the yarn, it was a lovely dark blue, but she had the same problem with "over-dye transfer." I don't think she finished it, she got so fed up with the transfer. But she did learn a lot taking that class.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG! Thanks for the warning about this particular yarn!! I would NEVER want to use this for any reason!


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

disgo said:


> Sorry that you have never worked with denim before.
> 
> For those thinking it is something new, the makers poor dying process, the cotton fiber and for the low quality standards of countries, may I give you all a bit of wisdom about indigo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this explanation


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your experience with this particular yarn, especially the pictures. I understand this is to be expected from this yarn and I think the final outcome could be very nice. However, I don't think I would enjoy the process, so I will pass on that yarn!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> Some time ago Ive knitted one of my custom orders for Cricket Sweater with Rowan Original Denim cotton yarn. I was so frustrated with the yarn so I didnt take a picture of the finished garment. But I have a picture of my swatch and my dyed hands which Id like to share with you. My customer is very happy with his new sweater and I like the result too. This yarn looks really beautiful with cable patterns and feels so soft and comfy after washing. It fades and ages with washing and wearing. It has a lot of fans because of its unique denim look. But I would never buy it again because it is a real nightmare to knit with it.
> 
> The yarn has nasty smell of colorant, dyes hands, clothes and bamboo needles. The yarn also shrinks a lot after first washing so it is really hard to calculate the right gauge even with the proper swatch.
> 
> ...


I have had one or 2 experiences similar to yours. no fun. Though I have to say that it does have good stitch definition or can I attribute that to your knitting skills. What beautiful and even cable work. Hope you find some good yarn to match your skill level. I knitted my DS a jacket in a color similar to yours. The yarn did not bleed and was hand dyed by String Theory.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> It's a pity because I really like the look of your swatch and I like the idea of the denim look.


 :thumbup: i think so too


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Your knitting looks great but it must have been a real trial to contnue knitting with that muck all over your hands. Did you warn the person you knitted it for? I wonder how many washes it will take before it stops staining. Now we know Rowan Original Denim.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful knitting but not pretty color on the hands. Sorry to see that happen.


----------

